# Réparation d'iPod - Paris



## infinitesea (19 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Quel réparateur iPod agréé ou non connaissez vous sur Paris? J'en ai déjà consultez un mais il ne sait pas si c'est la batterie et la carte mère et m'a proposez ces tarifs, qui sont respectivement de 80 EUR et 130 EUR. Il parait qu'il y a des petites boutiques à République qui font ça, en connaissez vous une ?

Merci.


----------

